# Louisiana Summer



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Checked this out the other day when I went through the dockside channel on youtube, Still tryin to get a hold of some of them matrix shad...begged my sister to bring me some down to lc (lives in slidell like 10 mins away) and was let down with none! Guess I'ma have to order em online! 
Nice vid, Cant wait to get back out in the marsh!


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Pfft! Bait chunkers


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i was expecting another massacre..........


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ryan,

Saw you and Lucas' trout haul using the slaughter sticks last week. What happened to sharks and jacks on the buggy whip?


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> Ryan,
> 
> Saw you and Lucas' trout haul using the slaughter sticks last week. What happened to sharks and jacks on the buggy whip?



Lol! Well, what happened was ;D


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sharks and Jacks on Buggy Whip!!! Better get a call when that goes down!


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> Sharks and Jacks on Buggy Whip!!! Better get a call when that goes down!


We had a few shots at some small sharks on the fly but couldnt get them to turn. Never saw any jacks or bull reds, we did get into some trout on topwater. Throwing bone bomber badonkadonks. We caught 30 nice trout, largest was 4lbs


----------

